# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  اتوماسیون اداری

## Noob-Saibot

با سلام به همگی.
من برنامه اتوماسیون اداری open source می خوام. اگر کسی سایتی و یا مرجعی و یا خود برنامه را دارد برای من ارسال کنه و یا به این تایپیک جواب بده. ap.aidin@yahoo.com

----------


## hosseinzadeh

http://java-source.net/open-source/erp-crm

----------


## oxygenws

دنبال zimbra هم بگرد.

----------


## Noob-Saibot

با سلام به همگی.
ممنون از این که راهنمائی کردین. میشه درباره Zimbra بیشتر توضیح بدین. ممنون.

----------


## oxygenws

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimbra

----------


## oxygenws

vtiger رو هم ببین....

----------


## skh_med

http://www.pushtotest.com/About
فکر کنم به درد بخوره ... در ضمن من بعد مدتها غیبت دوباره امدم ./..

----------


## mehrzad007

با اسباب بازیهای عمو بیلی شو سراغ ندارین؟

----------


## elham8406

سلام کسی نرم افزار پرسنلی برار حضور و غیاب ، مرخصی ساعتی و.... سراغ نداره؟ اگه با اکسس هم باشه ممنون می شوم

----------


## jafari1

توی سایت www.elmosanat.com  نسخه رایکان آن هست به نام taswin

----------


## EMANOEL

با تشکر :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## sindrella

با سلام 
مي خواستم بدونم کسي نرم افزار مطب سراغ نداره؟

----------

